# i need a pic of 275s on stock rim



## lowazztruck (Jul 17, 2005)

hi i orderd a set of 275s for my stock 8 inch wheels. i know its rare so someone PLLEEASSSEE post a pic of this set up on a gto thanks in advance
ralph


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*It won't fit properly...*

..You need at least a 9" wheel for a 275. You will not get the benefits of that tire if you put it on anything smaller.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

lowazztruck said:


> hi i orderd a set of 275s for my stock 8 inch wheels. i know its rare so someone PLLEEASSSEE post a pic of this set up on a gto thanks in advance
> ralph





Tacmedic said:


> ..You need at least a 9" wheel for a 275. You will not get the benefits of that tire if you put it on anything smaller.


Lowazz,
Tacmed is correct, you might not want to go there. Below is an old post from abright52 that will provide you with some guidance on wheel width and tire selection.

Also found on this link;
LS1GTO.com Forums - Choosing Aftermarket Wheels & Tires - START HERE FIRST



abright52 said:


> GTO Wheel Size Chart
> 
> 5x120mm (5x4.72in.) Bolt Spacing, 48mm Offset (Stock 17x8's), 69.5mm Center Bore, 6" BS
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Lowazz,
> Tacmed is correct, you might not want to go there. Below is an old post from abright52 that will provide you with some guidance on wheel width and tire selection.
> 
> Also found on this link;
> LS1GTO.com Forums - Choosing Aftermarket Wheels & Tires - START HERE FIRST



So as long as you go with any of those offsets listed above on any wheel you can use any of those tire widths without rubbing issues?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i agree that for most tires 275s are too wide for a 8" rim however not all 275s are the same. example Nitto 275s are narrow and BFG 275s are wide so it depends on brand too. Nittos are "OK" on a stock rim just not optimum. i have Firestone Firehawk Wide Oval 285s on 9". they are "OK" just not optimum


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

svede1212 said:


> i agree that for most tires 275s are too wide for a 8" rim however not all 275s are the same. example Nitto 275s are narrow and BFG 275s are wide so it depends on brand too. Nittos are "OK" on a stock rim just not optimum. i have Firestone Firehawk Wide Oval 285s on 9". they are "OK" just not optimum


I don't care who makes it, your contact patch will be bad with a 275 on an 8 in wheel. It will wear quickly in the center and the sidewalls will be stressed. The car will handle *much* better with the proper size tire mounted.

Now, If you just want it to look cool like those goofy bastards with 300's on their OCC choppers, and don't care how it handles, go for it.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

ROBSGTO said:


> So as long as you go with any of those offsets listed above on any wheel you can use any of those tire widths without rubbing issues?


Its a general guide, I'd never say its absolutely cast in stone for all wheel and tire combos because it doesn't take into account side wall profile variations from different tire manufactures.

Below was copied text from the ls1 post;
Pontiac GTO Fitments
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bolt Pattern

5 x 120 mm

+48mm is the stock offset. (Same as most wheels for BMW's and many Audi and other euro cars.)

WIDTH ......... OFFSET ........... WIDTH OF TIRE

Front and Rear

7.0" ............ +26 to +65 ........ 215, 225, 235
7.5" ............ +33 to +61 ........ 215, 225, 235, 245
8.0" ............ +39 to +55 ........ 225, 235, 245
8.5" ............ +45 to +48 ........ 235, 245, 255

REAR Only!
8.0" ............ +36 to +65 ........ 245, 255
8.5" ............ +42 to +65 ......... 245, 255
9.0" ............ +48 to +65 ........ 255, 265, 275
9.5" ............ +55 to +64 ........ 265, 275 (body mods are required)

OFFSETS GREATER THAN SHOWN ABOVE WILL RUB ON REAR
FENDER LIP. (25MM FENDER LIP)

I consolidated for GTO owners only.

*This is for a STOCK GTO and do not include any other modifications to your vehicle.*
If you have Drag Bags or aftermarket springs your ride height may change and you may be able to fit larger tires or smaller tires depending on each individual case.

*Although 275s are popular on the stock rims, it is not recommended. Many posters use 275s on theirs and have no complaints. *
Thanks to Xsta Z 28 and Ls1tech members for the Tables and info.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

here's a picture of my 285s on 9" wheels


----------



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

svede what did you do to get a 285 to work?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey svede, those look like stock 17 in. rims which are 8 in. wide.
Where did you find 9 inchers?

Larry


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Gertythadirtygoat said:


> svede what did you do to get a 285 to work?





AlaGreyGoat said:


> Hey svede, those look like stock 17 in. rims which are 8 in. wide.
> Where did you find 9 inchers?
> 
> Larry


I believe his were widened 1 inch.... as found in his ls1 quote below.

Here's a link to a place that can do it;
Weldcraft Wheels Wheel Widening Wheel Repairs Wheel Restoration



svede1212 said:


> i got mine done 18 months ago and it was $175 ea then. it's $200 now. i got an inch added which is actually 7/8th" because you lose 1/8" from the lathing. they've held up great both at the track and on the street. you have nothing to worry about there. when i ran Nitto 275s i didn't have any issues. when i went with 285 Firestone Firehawk Wide Ovals i had minor rubbing on the driver's side inner fender. i "adjusted it" a little with a 5# hammer and it was fine but i added 5mm spacers all the way around to give a little more forgiveness. i also upgraded to ARP wheel studs. they're cheap for the back and really quick and easy to do. the stock rear studs are incredibly short, shorter than the front ones and i think that the short, soft stock studs should be replaced anyways. the front replacement studs are ridiculously long and i cut them back a little. they're expensive. go figure.


And a link with a little more info;

LS1GTO.com Forums - anyone else with widened wheels have this...


----------



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

How did you get them to fit on the car with no rubbing?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Gertythadirtygoat said:


> svede what did you do to get a 285 to work?


first got my rear wheels widened to 9", rolled the fenders a bit and gpt some 5mm wheel spacers and longer studs. i was putting in rear springs yesterday and after i had them out i put the tire back on and raised and lowered it as far as it would go. there is plenty of room on the inside and out.



AlaGreyGoat said:


> Hey svede, those look like stock 17 in. rims which are 8 in. wide.
> Where did you find 9 inchers?
> 
> Larry


i sent them to Weldcraft over in eastern Michigan. i had it done about a year and a half ago. at the time it was $175 a wheel. now it's $200 i hear. they lathe the wheel and weld in a strip of aluminum as wide as you want. they do awesome work. 9" is about as wide as you can go without doing more extensive work to the control arm and such. for those of you that wonder, welding in no way weakens the wheel and there are no issues with balancing or anything like that. quite a few GTO owners have had this done. i had the fortune of being in western Michigan and a fellow GTO owner that had it done travels and dropped the wheels off and picked them up for me so i saved on two way shipping. i like the stock '04 sleeper look and things like big meat in the back and big power under the hood to surprise people


----------

